# ntopng v4



## gonn (May 8, 2020)

Hello,

Could you help me ?
I tried to install ntopng v4 and it say you already own a more recent v3.8 version.
However the v4 is here : https://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:x86:64/latest/All/


```
[2.4.5-RELEASE][admin@pfSense.maisoncontemporaine.net]/usr: pkg add "https://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:x86:64/latest/All/ntopng-4.0.d20200414,1.txz"
Fetching ntopng-4.0.d20200414,1.txz: 100%    6 MiB 520.1kB/s    00:13    
Installing ntopng-4.0.d20200414,1...
the most recent version of ntopng-3.8.d20191111,1 is already installed
[2.4.5-RELEASE][admin@pfSense.maisoncontemporaine.net]/usr:
```


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2020)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

